# when is the bubble nest complete



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

My Betta has been looking at his perspective mate via a tank separator for 3 1/2 days now and has been building a bubble nest all morning , its getting thick how long should it take and how do I know its time to put her in the water ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

She should show that she is loaded with eggs.Then they are ready to be together,any sooner and he will relentlessly chase her for no good reason.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok , so I should just wait 4 her to get a fat belly .
That's goid advice can't make babies without eggs . But once she is egged up and I'm sure should the nest be any certain size or thickness or should I just trust him to do his thing ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

He'll get it right if it isn't.He has to constantly be tending and rebuilding it anyways.
Good luck!


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok , that was pretty much my thoughts on it.

Iv got another question .
My female looks like she has a marble the size of a piece of aquarium gravel in her belly.
I was looking at another prospective female we raised that is the same size and age and she is much slimmer .
I want to make sure she's 100% before I put her in his side so what kind of window do I have .
Also her anus is or appears to be protruding a little is that normal ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

she may be ready,but I think you can safely let them stay nieghbors for at least 7 days.Then just keep an eye on them so they don't kill each other.With bettas it is sometimes hard to say who will really kill who?
Eitherway she needs to removed as soon as she is done dropping eggs and the male will tend the nest.If she is going back next door to him place paper or something to block line of sight so he can stay focused on the eggs.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

good read lots of great information thanks to you both


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I suggest you let them be beside each other for two weeks. In the mean time you will need a culture of MWs. That will take about a week to get fully matured enough for the fry to have plenty to eat.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks to you both, I have a mature culture feeding ready now on order should. Be Tuesday 4 them.
Her belly looks a little smaller this am. 
I am just going to be patient , I raised all thesa fish from fry , so I can wait a little longer. 
Once she lays eggs ill put her back in the bedroom 30 , that's her permanent home.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks to you both, I have a mature culture feeding ready now on order should. Be Tuesday 4 them.
Her belly looks a little smaller this am. 
I am just going to be patient , I raised all thesa fish from fry , so I can wait a little longer. 
Once she lays eggs ill put her back in the bedroom 30 , that's her permanent home.


----------

